# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Maria Dolores

## FLYING CAT 2

MARIA DOLORES!!!ΕΝΑ ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ AUSTAL ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΑΛΤΑ!
EΠIBATEΣ: 600
I.X:  65
TAXYTHTA (90%): 36,0
MHXANEΣ: 4x KAMEWA 80 S11
               2x KAMEWA 80 B11
ΣΗΜΑΙΑ: MALTA
ΕΤΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ: 2005
65051830.p0L1p17l.jpg

591401_800.jpg

9333448b.jpg

608925_800.jpg

RT.jpg

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

KAI ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ.
v lounge.jpg

vlounge II.jpg

BLOUNGE II.jpg

b lounge.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Αυτό το 12 μετρο στη τρίτη φώτο για μέσα πήγαινε άραγε????????Πόλυ οδηγός ο τύπος που το έβαλε πάντως,η απόλαυση της μανούβρας :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## konigi

Φαντάσου όμως να είναι κανείς ατζαμής και να ξεκινήσει τα κοπάνια δεξιά και αριστερά...¶χρηστο μετά το κακόμοιρο το καταμαρανάκι...:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## MYTILENE

Αμα έχει πιεί και κανα δεκαρι μπυρόνια ποιός  τον πιάνει ε? :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

> Αμα έχει πιεί και κανα δεκαρι μπυρόνια ποιός  τον πιάνει ε?


Τοτε σιγά μη κάνει μανούβρες!!Οπως είναι θα το πάρει ευθεία πισω, θα ξετριπίσει απο τη άλλη μεριά και θα το αφήσει να περισεύει δεξιά αριστερα!!Απλό και χωρίς κόπο! :Smile:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ακομα 2 φωτογραφιες του maria dolores.
ΠΗΓΗ:AUSTAL

----------


## Stylianos

πραγματικά φοβερό ταχυπλοο,και η καινοτομία που μου αρέσει ειναι ο πλαινός καταπέλτης! :Very Happy:

----------


## Super Jet

υπεροχο ταχύπλοο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

